# Best Rv travel trailer for part time coast use.



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Would a aluminum sided or fiberglass sided travel trailer stand up better to summer months at the coast. And any brands to stay away from. Looking at the 28' to 34' range. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Hoover Corpus (Jan 3, 2013)

I would suggest looking at a fiberglass trailer. You might want to take a look at the Sprinter of Flagstaff lines of Travel Trailers. We sell a large number of these trailers to coastal residents and the hold up extremely well. There are a tremendous number of interior variations available also.

RON HOOVER RV & MARINE
1314 SPID
CORPUS CHRISTI
361-814-8770
:texasflag


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Watch out for fiberglass trailer. They look much better than aluminum but does not seem to hold up as well. My Keystone Outback was five years old when its nose cap began to bubble. I found out on RV forum that many other owners had same experience with fiberglass separating due to defective glue in Filon material.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> Would a aluminum sided or fiberglass sided travel trailer stand up better to summer months at the coast. And any brands to stay away from. Looking at the 28' to 34' range.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Is this a trailer that will spend the summer months on the coast or are you hauling it back and fourth from Austin? If you are leaving it there I wouldn't buy anything new, or better yet just rent one down here when you need it.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

The trailer would be bought to be lived in for 9months or so while my new house is being built. Then travel trailer would be used at coast for four or five months during summer for a fish camp then taken back to Austin. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*You might want to take a look at the newer composite TT by Everlite/Evergreen. Camper Clinic in Rockport sometimes has an inventory. They would probably be a good choice. Fiberglass should do fine if you consistently keep it waxed with a good base coat suggested for gel/fiberglass. I ended up buying a cover for mine and while it is a pain to uncover/cover it beats leaving it out in the harsh Coastal weather. I would highly suggest whatever you buy use some sort of undercoating on the frame to prevent premature rusting. I sprayed mine with several cans of a rust coating(similar to Corrosion X but which dries to a hard finish) and rusting has not been a problem. We live near Rockport and spend a couple of months a year right on the water at Quintana where the air is really full of who knows what, being rough on just about everything.*
*I saw a new Kodiak recently that I also really liked.*


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I too am looking at putting a travel trailer on the coast and look forward to any ideas on which one is the best.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

fultonswimmer said:


> *You might want to take a look at the newer composite TT by Everlite/Evergreen. Camper Clinic in Rockport sometimes has an inventory. They would probably be a good choice. Fiberglass should do fine if you consistently keep it waxed with a good base coat suggested for gel/fiberglass.  I ended up buying a cover for mine and while it is a pain to uncover/cover it beats leaving it out in the harsh Coastal weather. I would highly suggest whatever you buy use some sort of undercoating on the frame to prevent premature rusting. I sprayed mine with several cans of a rust coating(similar to Corrosion X but which dries to a hard finish) and rusting has not been a problem. We live near Rockport and spend a couple of months a year right on the water at Quintana where the air is really full of who knows what, being rough on just about everything.*
> *I saw a new Kodiak recently that I also really liked.*


On Keystone Outback forum, a lot of owners say the cover caused the fiberglass front to delaminate due to trapped heat.

I don't use the cover and have no idea how true that is. But for sure it would protect the fiberglass gel coat shine from sun light ultraviolet.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Been around Aransas Pass-Rockport since fall of 2007. Spent about 3 years backed up to the bay in AP. Fiberglass or aluminum do equally well from what I've seen.....the steel frame is what suffers! Need to spray frame occasionally with something to inhibit rust.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

SlickWillie said:


> Been around Aransas Pass-Rockport since fall of 2007. Spent about 3 years backed up to the bay in AP. Fiberglass or aluminum do equally well from what I've seen.....the steel frame is what suffers! Need to spray frame occasionally with something to inhibit rust.


Yep, I have two on Sargent beach and the metal frame is what suffers. I bought FEMA ADA with the slide out trailers, they work well for long term as the shower, toilet and refrigerator are all full/ regular sized. It is a constant battle against the rust whether it is a super nice rig or a $5000 FEMA and that cost due to damage from the salt is much less on the cheap trailer. Just my .02.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine is a fiberglass sided trailer and I had it in Corpus this past summer. It got a little warm during the heat of the day but the two units cooled it down very well.


----------

